# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ   ΠΑΛΙΟΥ   ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΚΟΥ  ΡΕΖΕΡΒΟΥΑΡ   ΜΟΤΟΣΥΚΛΕΤΑΣ

## mariost

ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ΠΑΛΙΟΥ ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΚΟΥ ΡΕΖΕΡΒΟΥΑΡ ΜΟΤΟΣΥΚΛΕΤΑΣ.
https://youtu.be/CcIHhstewG4
Ένας ασφαλής τρόπος να κολλήσετε ένα πολύ ταλαιπωρημένο ρεζερβουάρ στη μηχανή σας. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω σε καλή κατάσταση ούτε σε μεταχειρισμένα αλλά ούτε και καινούργιο. Προσοχή στην προεργασία. Έχουν γίνει πολλά ατυχήματα από μη καλό καθαρισμό και ανεξέλεγκτη ανάφλεξη των υπολειμμάτων καυσίμου που εγκλωβίζονται εσωτερικά στη σαθρή λαμαρίνα και δεν φεύγουν με το πλύσιμο. Συνήθως για το λόγο αυτό αποφεύγουν να τα κολλήσουν οι περισσότεροι επαγγελματίες συγκολλητές. Αν ακολουθήσετε τη μέθοδο αυτή να ακολουθήσετε πιστά τις οδηγίες και τεστ της απελευθέρωσης αναθυμιάσεων (gas free) και ότι κάνετε το κάνετε καθαρά με δική σας ευθύνη. Στο συγκεκριμένο αν και δεν έμεινα ικανοποιημένος από την όψη των κολλήσεων που έκανα ( είναι λίγο τραχιές λόγω απειρίας ) , στο φινάλε με υπομονή η στεγανότητα πέτυχε και η μοτοσυκλέτα πήρε μια παράταση ζωής.
ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΕΔΩ:
https://youtu.be/CcIHhstewG4

----------

